
Show HN: A Cloud Neutral Alternative to AWS Code Deploy and AWS Code Pipelines - kt9
https://www.distelli.com/vm-dashboard/
======
kt9
With the recent announcement of AWS Code Star I just wanted to highlight
something my team is building.

